# Need Advice



## MariuszK (Jul 26, 2018)

I have been in a long term relationship with my girlfriend for about 8 1/2 years. I love her and never thought I would be with anyone else. Ive thought a lot about marriage and kids. She has told me several times that she may not want to have children, and honestly that bothers me just a little bit. For the past 6 months we have had some friction in our relationship and I am kind of concerned that we may be heading for breakup. Our sex life was great up until she started to put on a few pounds, it seems like she lost a little bit her self confidence. I Love her body just as long as she doesn't gain any more weight. However I have been having a problem with fantasizing about being with other women. every time I walk past a beautiful woman I want to flirt but I know that would be disrespectful to my girlfriend. I almost cheated on her a few weeks ago when I got wasted with some buddies at a strip club at least until my best friend talked some sense into me. This is getting really hard. I'm only 28 years old and have only been with one other woman besides her and I am feeling the need to f*** around. Theres this co-worker of mine I can't keep my eyes off her. She has beautiful long blonde hair, blue eyes and a gorgeous tan. I would f*** her in a heartbeat. I don't talk about my personal life at work so most people think I'm single and I like to keep it that way. Anyway we were talking the other day and she seems cool and all. I gave her my number and she gave me hers. I am starting to feel guilty but she looks so sexy and I want her. for some reason I don't think me and my girl will last much longer, so I figure why not get things started with her, she so my type and honestly I can see myself being with her longterm. My question is have anyone had a co-worker come on to you? or have you ever been involved with a co-worker? Has the relationship been successful ? is it a good or bad idea?


----------

